# Its becoming a problem...



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm a Z addict 









Update for Cupra,

Creame
Carbon
Rouge
Ebony
Titanium
Glasur
Concours
Ital 
Vintage

During the spring/summer i'll do a group test of the whole lot with the costa coffee crew.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

The world z y m o l is banned, so need to change the name of the image, and re upload


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice collection. From the photo none of it looks used! 

Whats your verdict on each?

Can you list each one?

Sorry to be a pain


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

8 redundant pots there by the looks of things!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Brazo said:


> 8 redundant pots there by the looks of things!


:lol: pretty close to the truth. You always want to use the best one.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Christ Lee, thats some wax collection!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice one mate, love the fresh from the fridge effect Vintage pot!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats quite a collection of wax.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

A20 LEE said:


> I'm a Z addict
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's only one way to cure your addiction. Give some of it away to me. Ahem


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Great collection :doublesho and would love Vintage, but cant see the point of hanging on to anything else 

Have Titanium and Glasur and am tempted to sell one as I just cant use both of those....


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

:doublesho indeed! :thumb:


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

I count 9 pots!


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:doublesho !!!!!!!!!do you think its a case for spendaholics with us lot:lol:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW! thats a very nice collection of wax you got there. :thumb::thumb:

i would be tempted to applied each wax on different panels if im in your case


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

cheers,

hmmm can i resist destiny.....then theres Atlantique:wall:


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

very nice... 

I have only tried a few of the higher end *****s.. I have fallen in love with vintage and im sure you will as well.

I think its great you have all the waxes, each offers something a little diffrent (well from the ones I have tired and reading other reviews) im sure each car and colour will like a diffrent wax. 

have fun trying them out and seeing what works for you


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i soooo badly want vintage 

was told yesterday (by a vintage owner) that zym0l usa, will only accept the pot back once every 4 years?? have you been told anything like that?


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> i soooo badly want vintage
> 
> was told yesterday (by a vintage owner) that zym0l usa, will only accept the pot back once every 4 years?? have you been told anything like that?


there are rumors like that floating around, i have heard everything from 1 year to 10. Its not true. When i bought my vintage I made sure to ask amilllion times. The contaner is refillable whenever its empty. there are no restictions on the amout of wax you can get... heck if it is im scwered, my tub is 2/3 done and 3 months old....


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmm Wax Porn


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

From what I believe and enquirys I have made for customers there is a fair use policy which when questioned Z said as long as its not being refilled every 3-6 months then that is fine and they will honour any refills

Bear in mind its a 22ounce pot and normal Z pots are 9 ounce so you should be able to get 100 applications from it depending on your technique and if your using applicator/hand etc :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

That is some collection!

Bet that hurt the wallet


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

How much did al that cost? :doublesho


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

why is nobody aloud to say the Z word on the forum ?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

I've actually switched from zaino to vintage this weekend on my S3. The Vintage is glossier and wetter but the car has lost a fair bit of reflectivity and depth. Think on solid black zaino looks better but that may change once i've got a few layers on.


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Lee with another 9 grand or so, you could have a claim to be the only 'private' owner of all of the Z waxes....

If you think enough's enough, this might help....

http://www.priorygroup.com



Nick


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Pro-detailing said:


> Lee with another 9 grand or so, you could have a claim to be the only 'private' owner of all of the Z waxes....
> 
> If you think enough's enough, this might help....
> 
> ...


Thanks for planting that idea in my head Nick......:lol:


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> That is some collection!
> 
> Bet that hurt the wallet


And it will be hurting yours to soon


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

MMMMmmmmmm.....Z***l, i like Titanium one, want to try someday on my car.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

NICE!! :argie:

How much did all that cost you mate?


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Piratez said:


> MMMMmmmmmm.....Z***l, i like Titanium one, want to try someday on my car.


Titanium is a belter, go straight for this one if you starting out with *****.



MatrixGuy said:


> NICE!! :argie:
> 
> How much did all that cost you mate?


Not as much as you'd think. Only paid full price for one pot ;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice collection there, (I have a few pots of Z y m 0 l in my fridge as well, but not quite that many), but I still choose Zaino over all of them. Not only do you save a lot of money, your car will look better, repel dirt longer and be easier to keep clean. Only my opinion of course. :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice kit dude

:thumb:


----------

